# Refracting Spit Bubble



## NateS (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats pretty freakin sweet.  Flys > butterflies.  :thumbup:


----------



## pugnacious33 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh dear. You make flies look like veritable MONSTERS in your photos! 
GOOD!


----------



## ajkramer87 (Jul 15, 2010)

Has to be one of the coolest refracting shots that I have seen.


----------



## Micah (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice! How are you finding time to do this with the new one? I haven't had time to do anything lately. I'm going to have to make time soon.


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jul 18, 2010)

Holy cow!  That's remarkable!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2010)

Nate, I bet you can take a good photo even if the fly is on a pile of $hit.  YOu should give it a try LOL.


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 18, 2010)

Great capture.


----------



## NateS (Jul 18, 2010)

Micah said:


> Very nice! How are you finding time to do this with the new one? I haven't had time to do anything lately. I'm going to have to make time soon.



Usually while my oldest is napping and my wife is feeding our son.  We rotate every other feeding so on my "off-time" from feeding I run out for about 15 minutes.  I don't have nearly as much time though and don't know if you've noticed, but I haven't been posting nearly as much lately.  Plus it helps that a large portion of front flower bed is attracting insects very nice now....this shot was taken about 5 feet from my front door.



TheSolicitor said:


> Holy cow!  That's remarkable!



Thank you.



Schwettylens said:


> Nate, I bet you can take a good photo even if the fly is on a pile of $hit.  YOu should give it a try LOL.



Stupid neighbor's dog did take a dump in my yard a week or so ago...could always look for flies on it...lol.



Stormchase said:


> Great capture.



Thank you.


----------

